# Gran Turismo challange



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

How about a Gran Turismo challenge over the Christmas break.
Anybody up for it?
I seem to remember someone organised one two Christmas's ago, and with the further delays of GT4, it would be a great fun way to while away a few hours.
Let me know if your interested and what ideas you have for the first challenge.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I organised the last one, and would certainly be up for participating in this one


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Who won the last one nick?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

It looks like I was in the lead :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...tdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=gt3+challange


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

NickP said:


> I organised the last one, and would certainly be up for participating in this one


Well done  it was good fun.
Any ideas for new challenges this time around?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

How about ressurecting one of the rounds from the last championship?


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

NickP said:


> How about ressurecting one of the rounds from the last championship?


OK being as you are the undisputed raining champion you get the priveledge of choosing the first challenge (make it a good one  )
Post it up tonight or first thing tomorrow and run it till end of Boxing Day.
I suggest who ever wins gets to choose the next challenge, and so on.
What do you think?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Ok..here we go

Amat Level 
European Championship 
Audi S4 
Track- Rome

As before any mods allowed!! 

Fastest Lap time & Overall Race times needed.
(fastest lap can be a qualifier)


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

Anyone got any times they wish to share yet?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

1.23 fastest lap so far
4.13 Race


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

NickP said:


> 1.23 fastest lap so far
> 4.13 Race


Well that blows my 1.27.4 into the weeds  
If you go any faster I'll come and let your tyres down.


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

Best lap 1.22.922


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

andrew.p said:


> Best lap 1.22.922


Are you guys willing to share set-ups, as I can't get anywhere near these times.
Current best is a 1.26.1


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

What bhp are you running?


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

NickP said:


> What bhp are you running?


Depends where I look.
When I purchased all of the tuning options I got it upto 605bhp
If I save the car set-up it shows it as 585bhp

I experimented with some set-ups I got off the internet yesterday, pretty happy with the handling, I think my poor lap times are down to;
1) Crappy driving style (I,m currently struggling with the 2 fast rights
after the start, IMO a lot of time can be made/lost here.
2) Incorrect gearing (I'm hitting about 250kph at end of main stright. Still
undecided between short gearing for better acceleration up the short
straights or longer gearing for higher top speed)

Am using a Logitech Driving Force wheel & pedals


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

How have you got the torque split between the front and rear wheels?

250kph sounds right, thats what I'm hhitting at the end of the straight


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

10-15% front, so it's behaving like a rear wheel drive car.
I,m loosing grip on the very fast corners, front is understeering.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

mmm....I take it you have super soft tyres fitted?
What level is your stability control set at, having it turned right down helps reduce understeer, although it does make the car a bit more livley 

Could we extend this challenge until midnight tonight?
I'm out at relatives all day and aren't going to be able to play


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

NickP said:


> mmm....I take it you have super soft tyres fitted?
> Yes
> What level is your stability control set at, having it turned right down helps reduce understeer, although it does make the car a bit more livley
> 0
> ...


No problem. Have a nice day


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

On the fast right handers after the start and finish, I clip the inside kerb on the first one which then lets me stay flat out, on the 2nd one you will find alot more grip if you stay right up to the inside barrier


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

Had another quick go, this time a 1.21.557


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

What's your best race time so far Andrew?


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

A crash riddled 4.11.814


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Race 4'13.157
Lap 1'22.473

For me


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

Lap: 1.25.138
Being as it was so far off the pace I didn't try for a race time.

What's the next challenge?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'll let Andrew deciede that, as he was the fastest


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

Over to you Andrew.
Well done on winning round 1


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry to take so long about it, only just got back.

Off the top of my head, how about Midfield Raceway with a Mercedes SLK and any mods?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Ok...so we're all doing the same thing...

Amature Level
Gran Turismo All Stars
Midfield Raceway
Merc SLK



Best Lap & Best Race Time


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

Nein, ich mochte Deutsche Tourenwagen Challenge  (German Touring Car Race - Midfield Raceway)

Amateur League
German Touring Car Race
Midfield Raceway

5 laps on All Stars race is too long :?


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

Best lap is 1.10.786


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

Race time 3.41.368


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

Just to confirm;

SLK230 any mods allowed.
Amateur league.
German Touring Car Race, 3 laps.
Midfield Raceway.

How long will this challange run for?


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

Until all times are in? Speaking of which, how are you guys progressing?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Not very well Andrew!

My best lap time is 4 secs of yours and my best race around 10secs!!

Saying that though Midfield isn't one of my favourite tracks! :roll:


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

My results from challenge no.2

Best lap: 1.12.921

Race time: 3.48.079


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Off the pace for me I'm afraid

1.14 Lap
3.49 Race


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

Game Over?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Unless you want to set another challenge


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry to leave you hanging Nick. I thought I might have some time to do a bit of GT but it's busy busy busy at the mo :?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

hey nick,
want another challenge on Grand turismo?How about on the tokyo track.Ryan


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm up for joining in the fun... Whats the next challenge...?

Infact, whilst your deciding on the next challenge, I might have a go at the previous ones and see how many minutes I am behind you lot!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Ryan you name the car and number of laps and we'll take it from there


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

civic type r (any mods)
amateur league
german touring car,3 laps
tokyo

race time and single lap


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm so slow ,
single lap 1:48:71
i'll keep trying!!!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Watching a movie at the moment... once thats finished I will give it a shot!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

1.46:289 at the mo....


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'm decorating at the moment, but will be having a good go later on


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm off out now to meet up with Dani etc... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=35558 So i'll be back later to give it another blast.

I'm only trying the fastest lap time though... (I can't be bothered with the whole race... sorry!) I get too fustrated and end up smashing the bloody game or pad up!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Are we still doing this challenge? I have just done my fastest lap.

1.45:842

Anyone out there that can beat it :?

Ofcourse there is... but where are you all?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I will go and have a play now


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Nick, just got 1.24:592 on the Rome circuit in the S4. Did around 6 laps but can't beat that time so far.

Lets have a new challenge.

How about Fastest Lap only around good old Mid-Field Raceway...

In a Porsche RGT?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Ok, I'll have a quick go in the civic then onto Midfield in the RGT


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

1'08.4 at the mo....more to come


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Mine last night was 1.06. What a bloody hard car to handle this is! I need to play around with the settings... im bouncing everywhere! So much power though! 

Will try again tonight.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

1'04.4 at the moment


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

1.02.812 for me.


----------

